# Mini Chi so very ill.



## vegsgrl281 (Oct 31, 2011)

First, I will write that it has been a few years since I have been on this site, so I apologize that IM starting over. I will say, that after 2 years at the vet and thousand of dollars last time - a simple post here cured my baby chi. She can not have grain. I have to buy diva food, but you know what - you folks knew more than 2 vets did... for 2 whole years she didn't poop one solid turd. Weighed nothing, was skin and bones and very ill. I changed her food to grain free thank you Lord to you folks, and she is a new healthy chi.

I find myself in another tough place before I go run off to the vet. My smallest of Chi's Frances...who is about 2 lbs, white, very fluffy. I came downstairs and found her in her doggie bed on her back, foaming at the mouth EVERYWHERE. I flip out, grab her and she stops. Wasn't choking on anything. Nothing. ALmost like she had a seizure. 

This was Saturday afternoon. The past two days she has pooped everywhere. That mucusy green poop. I came downstairs this morning and she had little drops all through her cage. I can't tell if she is eating. 

The seizure like thing worries me since she has NEVER had one issue before. Maybe she ate something outside that is making her sick. SHe is just laying around. Any recommendations before I take her off to the vet and they charge me 500.00 for something that could have been treated at home. Not that I wouldn't pay that, but lets just say I have been down these roads so many times with vets...and you Chi people do a better job 

I know she doesn't feel good. She is just laying around. The others are guarding her. It's amazing.

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

No you must take her to the vets ASAP she sounds very ill


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree, take her to the vet. Also take a pooh sample with you if possible. Let us know what the vet says.

And welcome back. What was your user name before?


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, I agree with the others take her to the vet immediately, sounds like she may have an intestinal infection. Take a poo sample with you. she also sounds dehydreated. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Rub some karo syrup or nutrical on her gums and then get to the vet! I agree that it sounds like a seizure. If she is only 2 pounds she could be hypoglycemic. The stools sound like an infection. Definitely don't wait around.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

The only thing that pops in my mind with the foaming at the mouth is do you have toads in your backyard? If a dog bites or licks one, all the symptoms you mention can happen. But I would certainly take her in, too.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would get her to the vet ASAP! I can understand that the vet can sometimes waste your time and money, but this sounds serious. I hope she is okay.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like a seizure to me. Can be from hypoglycemia too. To the vet with her!! Sue


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Are there any up dates? Did you take her to the Vet?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Do you have any plants in your yard or around your house that she would have access to? Anything that might be toxic to dogs?

ASPCA | Toxic and Non-Toxic Plants 
Toxic plants for dogs, poisonous plants for dogs and pets. Poison Control Info


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Any updates? Bella, Lina and I send hugs to you and your fur baby.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope your baby is doing better. Update if you can.


----------



## vegsgrl281 (Oct 31, 2011)

hi Everyone

First thank you so much. I can't even tell you how much help you all have been over the years.

I took Franny to the Vet yesterday. She had the seizure on Saturday and then just seemed very low and not herself. I took her in yesterday. They said she was stable and that they thought it was best to do a full blood panel. They said it would come back today but I didn't hear anything. I figured no news, good news. Then around 7pm she had another seizure, and then another one at 9. The 24 hour vet of course said to bring her in, but it's a different doctor, and she was totally fine after running around and eating. As of now, she is resting and seems normal.

The doctor said because of her age, it could be epilepsy. With the test results still not in I don't know what to think. But for her to be completely fine all of these years, and then bam....seizures back to back...and that's what we saw. Nevermind anything that happened while we were at work. 

I am going to call them first thing in the morning and probably bring her back in. In the case of the poop - she has been fine. It's the seizures that put me over the edge. They said if she was old they would think brain tumor, but because she is only 6 ( it's her birthday today ) - they said either water on the brain, or lack of? but most likely epilepsy. I don't know, it's terrifying, and I feel so helpless. Poor little baby chi. So small. Thank you all for checking in. Its nice to know other people out there understand  Thank you all again.Ill keep you posted! Have you heard of anything like this common to the breed?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I know this is all very hard on you seeing your baby ill. I hope they are able to get to the root of the problem and get her stabilized. I'll keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers. 

Happy 6th birthday, angel!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like she needs a neuro work up to find out why she is having back to back seizures. Sorry---I just went through this with my chi. She's doing better on an increased dose of phenobarbital. Sue


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your baby.. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way. Stay strong.

And happy birthday Franny!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh sorry, I am praying for her, and you. 
Happy Birthday sweet girl.


----------



## vegsgrl281 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Well it's been just over a week since the first seizure. I can't even tell you how many she has had since. Maybe 50? I have been to the vet 3 times now. They think it's epilepsy, but a neuro dr. said it could be lack of fluid on the brain, or infectious diseases. Ok, so before I go and drop 4k on brain scans and so forth, we are trying the medication. 

She is not on the PB, she is on a liquid called Keppra. Also for seizures. We are waiting on the infectious diseases tests to come back as they take up to 8 days. Meanwhile, she has been on the medication since Thursday. A week ago my baby was fine. Now literally, if she can not get better...this is NO quality of life. She hasn't moved in 3 days. She is out of it from the medication....which they told me it would take 2-3 weeks to get used to it. AND she would be REALLY bad and out of it. She is still having seizures, but not as much, and they are more "mild" than they were before if thats even imaginable. 

She just lays there all day. Her head is constantly twitching...and she is just plain miserable. I have never seen anything like this. Her original bloodwork came back completely normal. 

Is this normal? Tell me this is the medication because I am literally holding her crying because I don't know what to do.  HORRIBLE. 

Poor Franny she is so sick


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Wish I had the magical words of wisdom you so need to hear. I don't. I do want you to know we are praying for your baby and for you! Keep us posted.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't have a Chihuahua has seizure like that often, but I DID have a Staffordshire Bull Terrier having all these fits so many times. In fact I was dreading the night to come along at the time when she went into deep sleep and seizure started (bear in mine Holly wasn't the normal case of epilepsy and she only has fits at night)

The first I also have the bloodwork done, everything came back normal including her liver. She was put on the medication like you, same type of med and she's lifeless tbh. Most of the time she just snored her head off and wake up when she's ready for her dinner and than went back to sleep. It's just horrible and heartbreaking to watch her as there's no life ahead of her especially she's NOT even 1 years of age when first dx. 

The medication DO sedate them a lot and it does take at least a week to kick into the body before you see them a bit more active, but still not like normal dogs that have not got that problems. 

No idea what to suggest, just want to tell you the medication DOES have that side effect and it's like what your vet told you it takes quite sometimes to let the body adjust. 

I understand what you are going through and hang in there.

PS I was advise by my vet to keep a tub of vanilla favour ice cream at home, it helps AFTER the seizures. It's to help to up the sugar level and calm the dog a little after because every seizure is very tiring for the dog itself. I did some google search and people that have epilepsy dogs said the same thing too, so worth to try that.


----------



## vegsgrl281 (Oct 31, 2011)

thank you so much for the vanilla ice cream tip. You know. She is walking around like she is a 30 year old dog. They normally sleep in high end condo cages at night, and they love them...but she had been having accidents...so last night I left it open. She walked around...pooped liquid with blood in it everywhere. Now, the blood in the stool thing I will call the doctor about, because that's not normal. but I also know that when they are upset or there is upset to the stomach they can have issues. I am also going to switch the food. She will not eat or drink, which someone recommended the corn syrup thing. Which I got just to have on hand. But this dog is in straight up protest mode. I did give her some chicken and rice yesterday, but I think that's the only thing she ate. Also, her eye are fluttering all of the time. HORRIBLE. While the seizures aren't as violent, it's like everything else has gone downhill. I wish I knew what was wrong, and had unlimited funds to find out. Part of the gig of having a dog


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Try a good quality canned food. Most dogs will eat that when not feeling well and they don't want to crunch through a bowl of kibble. 

Did your vet pull blood to check for TBD (tick borne disease)? Just wondering as I knew a chi with similar symptoms and turns out he had a tick borne illness. He cleared up after antibiotics (doxycycline). TBD can mimic all kinds of conditions, including epilepsy.

I'm so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry. I went through a similar horrible time when Smoke started his seizures when he was 4 months old. He was having 10 to 15 a day. But his was from poisoning and once the poisen worked through his system, we were able to take him off medicine. The continuous shaking does not really sound like a normal seizure to me, there may be another underlying cause, one that I pray has a cure. They had put him on phenobarb and the first two weeks Smoke was very sleepy, but after that he got energy back. He wasn't like he was off the medicine, but he didn't sleep all day, either. I know how scary it is, hang in there.

I went looking on the web and found this article. Since your dog has a white coat, maybe this is what she has?

White Shaker Syndrome - Page 1


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey hon, I just wanted to let you know that I am praying for your little baby. I am so sorry you're having to go through all of this, I can't imagine all the stress....Just know I'm praying for you & your baby. 

Happy late birthday. *hugs*


----------



## vegsgrl281 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the prayers and help. I can't tell you how much support you guys are. It means so much. 

My husband and I know something is terribly wrong. This is just not lethargic behavior from the medication. Something is horribly wrong. She just lays on her side like she is paralyzed. Yelps when I pick her up or move her. and her eyes are like she is looking up and down up and down....

I don't know about the ticks, since I live in Las Vegas. We have something rare here called Valley Fever that can mimic the same type of symptoms. But the vet said he sees one case a year. They are like I said testing for infectious diseases. 

My husband thinks that if something doesn't change, she will be dead in a week. Of course I don't accept that, and it's like everytime I've taken her to the hospital they say she is "stable". 

Basically. What I need to do is wait for the vet to call me back, ask if this is from the Keppra ( which the side effects say nothing like this) --- and go from there. 

If you saw here, it looks like she is a 20 year old dog. Overnight. She looks like she is in so much pain. 

I am going to go the grain free route as well. Years ago I joined this forum after having a chi that had been diagnosed by 3 vets with IBD. Didn't have a solid poop for over 2 years, bloody stool. Suffering, and withering away to nothing. I joined here, posted my issue. Within a day, you all came back with grain free food. It cured her within a day. That's how amazing this group is. 3 vets really? 

You guys are the best. Thank you so much for all the love and support  Franny needs it so much right now


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Just hang in there, the first few weeks after dx is a big shock. As soon as the medication is sorted and put on the right dose, she somewhat should get back to her almost oldself. There will be some adjust to do but once the news actually sink in, we will and can deal with the illness better. 

The other thing you have to think about, all medication have side effect, I think your vet will mention this to you, every few months, you have to get her blood test done to make sure the liver is coping. The main thing is this medication can do some damage not a lot to the liver. So if you have the tests done often, you and your vet would be aware of that and fix the problems before it flares up. Sorry but I think it's better to bear that in mind instead of having more shocking news. 

I truly understand what you are going through as if Holly was just being dx, even Holly's not a Chihuahua.

edit: Just make sure you are by her side when she has the fit because they are so loss and don't know the surrounding at all at the time when fitting. And make sure she is out of the fitting within half an hour the most, the long it is, the more danger she will become. Call your vet if the fit itself lasts more than 30 mins. It will take at least a few hours for her to recover completely. You know your dog well, you probably know how she was when having all these seizures.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I will be praying for your girl. she sounds so sick. I'm so sorry for what the two of you are going through.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so sorry about little franny being so sick just waiting to hear good news that shes going tos be fine my prayers are here for you and your baby


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Did you get an MRI done? It seems as if the medication has side effects that are not supposed to be the kind from this med? She could have a brain tumor?? I just went through that route, so I know how expensive it is-----. There is something called a springioma (spelled?) that is know in chihuahuas. Usually found in Cavalier spaniels. Untreatable, and very painful. Ask your vet about it----they'd know how it is spelled! Hopefully it is not that. Good luck with Franny. Sue


----------



## vegsgrl281 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to update you all on Frances. Unfortunately this morning after a long night in the emergency animal hospital...we had to put Franny to sleep this morning. We are in shock and absolutely heart broken. She had severe brain swelling ( not actually epilepsy) --- and by last night had so much brain damage that she was not going to come back. We took her from the hospital to our own vet, and honestly - I am so grateful for them. So compassionate and caring. The odds were against our little Frances, and so the right thing was to end her suffering. We held her, and kissed her. She went immediately. Thank you all for your support and prayers. We know Franny is in a wonderful place without any pain. They bring such joy to our lives while we have them. When they are gone they leave a gaping hole that hurts so bad.  THank you all again for everything.

Colleen:angel11:


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, I am so very sorry. *hugs* RIP little Franny.


----------



## vegsgrl281 (Oct 31, 2011)

That's what it was


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So very very sorry for your loss. Francis knew how hard you tried to save her.

Edit: I will make a post about Syringomyelia so that we can all learn what it is and the signs and symptoms to look for. Maybe your experience can help someone else.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Bless you and so sorry for your loss. x


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Bless your heart, i'm so very sorry for what both you and little Franny have been through. She knows you loved her and you did the very best you could for her. Sweet little girl.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. You did everything you could. RIP Franny.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss! how awful.
What a terrible disease....

((hugs))


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh no.. I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Franny.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I am so so sorry for your loss of little Frances. It a terrible and sad event. I will Pray for you and your family in my prayers tonight.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

I am sorry


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

This is so so sad...u did all u could...poor little one


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (Oct 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

So sorry about Franny. She is at last out of her misery. Did the vets say anything about the cause of the seizures? Again my heart goes out to you. Sue


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss hon! =( God bless you.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. You continue to be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

So sorry xx


----------



## Gurman (Jul 10, 2011)

My heart goes out to you, you did everything you could for sure <3


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

You loved her til the very end and she knew that. I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP sweetie.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

sometimes god needs our little ones more than we do. She's waiting to cross the bridge with you.

RIP and regret nothing you did everything you could for her she was lucky to have such a devoted family who was with her until the end.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Colleen, I may be way off base, but I wonder if Franny did die of syringomyelia? I don't want to upset you, and my heart goes out to you, but I really would like to know. If this is getting into the American chihuahua lines, we should know! Thanks Sue


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you, hun. xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.  My heart goes out to you. 

(((hugs)))


----------



## vegsgrl281 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

So this is what I know. A week later. The only good thing, is we now have our precious Franny at home with us now...in a walnut box with a place for her picture to go on the front.

So this is what happened. She started having the seizures. NEVER had anything wrong. They get worse in a few days, I take her in. They start treating her for Epilepsy with Keppra or Keffra? I don't remember. The doctor said she would be out of it, but seizures should go away. They didn't . They became more mild, and more frequent. By Sunday she ate what I didn't know to be her last meal, some chicken and rice. Really out of it. Got worse and worse each day. From mid day Sunday to Monday she basically slept. We watched her still thinking it was the medicine. We were giving it to her 3 times a day as instructed...but I just knew something was wrong. 

By Monday night we HAD to take her to the Emergency Hospital because she was constantly seizing...with 1-2 minute breaks in between. They took her, gave her some valium...and gave us options. 

They were going to give her PB , but when they spoke to our vet finally, he basically ruled out epilepsy at that point, and decided it was swelling of the brain. It's called something else. Where their little tube that allows water to flow to and from the brain is defective over time and basically water fills up, the brain swells, and hits the skull- causing seizures. They treat this by giving a big dose of steroids to reduce the swelling. This is a temp fix. Surgery by putting a stint in the brain (15k) along with ct scans and so forth.... 

Bottom line, by the time we got to the emergency vet, that damage had been done. She was so incredibly brain damaged. She had no response to the steroids, and was trying to roll to one side which is a sign of very bad brain damage.

I am so devastated. I feel like the whole thing was such a chaotic blur that maybe I missed a chance. A chance to maybe have saved my Franny. Im so sad. I have horrible guilt. 

My advice would be this. If your dog is having seizures, start off the bat with the PB and also see if they can put them on steroids. Treat for two things...well maybe start with one for a day or two. Then look for the other. I just could not afford the Neuro center right away. It was 3200.00 - and I had to pray and take a chance and see if the medication did anything.

The brain swelling is a common one. Don't wait if something isn't right, even if the vet says it's going to be weird. I wish I wouldn't have waited as long as I did....so sad.  

Even though I had a loss, maybe this can help someone else. Thats all I can pray for


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Rip franny  you did the best you could stay strong!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so sorry (((((HUGS))))) You did everything you could do for her. R.I.P Franny


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. But, please, don't blame yourself. We have to believe that some things happen because that is the way it is supposed to be. We always have a tendancy to look back and say what we could have done or should have done. But you did what you felt was the right thing. We have to trust our vets because they know more than we do (as a rule).

I lost my first chi because I felt I should have done more to recognize problems earlier. 

My heart goes out to you!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hydrocephalus? Water on the brain. Whatever, please do not blame yourself. You did good. You did what was best for Franny---letting her go peacefully. I'm sure you can think of 'stuff' you 'could,would,should' have done, but please rest assured you did what had to be done. Thinking of her, instead of you is really important. (Emmie, my pup with newly diagnosed epilepsy is doing better. The last two days she was really almost hyperactive, but today seems better. I need to get another pheno level.) Sue


----------

